# Using Cat Litter



## jbertino51 (Sep 20, 2017)

I have heard that you can use Cat Litter for Ballast or other ground cover needs. Has anyone used it? if so for what.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Just pray your cat doesn't have access to your layout.

I would opt for oil absorbing clay you put on the garage floor. consistent color, no odor, and cheaper.

Dan


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope to use Uncle Bucks Ballast. It is actual crushed stone. It is to scale. Stays
in place better while gluing it. It is also demagnetized. Can't get any more real
looking than this stuff. Comes in colors. I just do not know where to get it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cat litter holds moisture, so in my personal opinion, it's not a very good ballast material. I suggest roofing granules for low cost ballast.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jbertino51 said:


> I have heard that you can use Cat Litter for Ballast or other ground cover needs. Has anyone used it? if so for what.


You certainly CAN. You can use any material you like on your layout.

I would strongly recommend against it. As GRJ says, it holds moisture, and most of what is sold today clumps, so it wouldn't want to lie naturally, and wouldn't hold adhesive as well as real rock or crushed nut shells (what the Woodland Scenics ballast is made of).

It's also a somewhat larger than real ballast would be.


----------



## tyronerobinson (Jun 10, 2018)

Litter/Floor dry ( same stuff ) will change color when in contact with liquid and also will expand. I would never use is for ballast myslf.


----------



## MasonRascona (Jun 18, 2018)

I use Soft Paw brand kitty litter for my ballast, all you need is to use multiple sized food strainers to separate the larger pebbles from the baby pebbles.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Use a clay litter, unscented and you can crush it as it tends to be a little too big...we used it on our original layout and it gave it an Old Era look...its cheap and its your layout, good luck!


----------

